# MILAN | Magnificent Factory | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Magnificent Factory*
Milan | Lombardia | Italy
design | M. Giuliani, P.L.O. Salgado, J.J. Tur Mc Glone, D. Canepa, M. G. Gibelli, B. Meroni, P. Galbiati, L.G.F. Stefanutti.
client | Municipality of Milano; La Scala Theater








​*A single large volume of light composed of a regular modular mesh, surrounded by the greenery and water channels of the Lambretta Park and flanked by the Crystal Palace, restored in its supporting structures and converted into a garden of winter, called "Green Biodiversity Factory".* It is the winning project of the "Magnificent Factory" international competition, signed by an Italian-Spanish design team led by the architect Massimo Giuliani. "It's going to be a new cultural hub for the city," says Mayor.








​Through a pedestrian path, from via Caduti di Marcinelle or by road from via Rubattino, you arrive at the square of the water tower, a precious testimony of the past of the former Innocenti area, which will be enhanced and used as a support for the sign of the Magnificent Factory, characterizing the entrance. *The "Magnificent Factory" will host artistic laboratories, rehearsal rooms, tailors and warehouses, multifunctional and refreshment rooms.* *The envelope uses recycled solid polycarbonate, and the roof will have a photovoltaic system of 3600 kW, making the building a Zero energy building, as well as an open-cycle geothermal system to contribute to the purification of groundwater. *At the head of the Magnificent Factory is the *"Space of Dreams", a large space that will guarantee maximum flexibility for daily use as well as for hosting exhibitions, workshops, courses, major events. *Inside, at a height of 8 meters, the *Ring develops an elevated public path for visitors, an opportunity for everyone to discover the activities from behind the scenes, without interrupting or interfering in any way.*
















































​As part of the same concept, an elevated wooden structure, called *Piazza Flottante*, will also characterize the nearby Crystal Palace, which *will be able to host events and celebrations related to the cultural programming of the Municipality as well as entities and associations*, and which will allow visitors to discover from the winter garden in which the palace will be transformed is high. Its two heads, declared of cultural interest as evidence of industrial archeology, as well as the entire structure, will be recovered, and a network of tree-lined paths will connect them to the factory.

*The Lambretta Park develops all around and will double its extension reaching almost 100,000 sqm: a landscape of green meadows with even elevated paths that flank the banks of the canals, orchards, rows on the avenues and tree patches and with the Water Gardens, natural phytodepuration meadows that can also offer educational experiences.* The first phase of the works, whose total costs are estimated at 120 million euros, will concern the extension of the Park, which is expected to start in 2024.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates* Site in its current state









urbanfile​


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*International Design Competition - Shortlist

2nd classified*: 
Froimovich Jocelyn, Grau Urtzi.









*3rd classified*: 
Maglio Sandra, Fradegrada Andrea, Vanetti Dario, D'agrosa Roberta, Capsoni Antonio, Miglioli Alessandro, 
Arnaboldi Michele, Gerosa Daniele, Ribeiro Ferreira Nunes João António, Ibba Stefano, Mariani Nicolò.









*4th classified*:
Toni Massimo, Rossi Fioravanti Tommaso, Terzitta Elias, Medeghini Giuseppe, Rabizzi Lorenzo.









*5th classified*:
Tesio Guido, Munaretto Nicola, Romano Donato, Garofalo Francesco, Morini Giorgio, La Marca Antonio, Govi Andrea.









*6th classified*:
Miselli Riccardo, Gibertini Nicola, Bocchini Mattia, Traverso Mauro, Gardini Alice, Icardi Francesca.









*7th classified*:
Rossi Michele Piero, Kipar Andreas Otto, Buzzi Guia Mita Alessandra, Cefaratti Leonardo, Carnati Francesca, 
Cendarello Gian Pietro, Bradanini Michele, Cezza Diego, Biasci Martina, D'ambrosio Michele, Milan Maurizio, 
Ghezzi Efrem, Faggiani Antonella, Fassi Erica, Pagliani Filippo Paolo, Riva Andrea, Parolotto Federico.







​


----------



## charlesmcharles (7 mo ago)

IThomas said:


> *Updates* Site in its current state
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome project! Viva Italia. I want to choose this"Magnificent Factory" project for homework. I'm trying to find example projects encountered in architecture school. Seeing examples can be interesting and inspiring to students. Also, students can find architecture assignment help at this portal-studyessay.org.


----------



## charlesmcharles (7 mo ago)

I would like to see with my own eyes!)


----------

